
Ask HN: Why doesn't Slack have single sign in? - shincert
It really annoys me that I have to maintain an account per each Slack community. Honestly it has actually put me off from using Slack. It&#x27;s too much work. And the increased internet footprint bothers me, I&#x27;d like to be able to instantly vanish from all Slack communities in one click.<p>Single sign in seems like a no brainer to me. Why do they insist on new accounts?
======
ryanpepper
I think it's likely that it's because organisations can manage users by their
domain name - it's possible to have a blanket rule that allows users to create
an account for a team if they have an e-mail address from that organisation.

That said, I'm surprised they've not let users associate all of your Slack
team accounts with a single account.

